# Verlegesand=Mauersand?



## Baitman (20. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Habe gerade bei meiner Sandgrube wegen Verlegesand nachgefragt. Leider können die mit diesem Begriff nichts anfangen. Nachdem ich nach Sand mit Lehmanteil gefragt habe wurde mir Mauersand empfohlen... Ist das der gleiche Sand nur mit anderer Bezeichnung? Über die Suchfunktion konnte ich leider nix finden...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Habe gerade bei meiner Sandgrube wegen Verlegesand nachgefragt. Leider können die mit diesem Begriff nichts anfangen. Nachdem ich nach Sand mit Lehmanteil gefragt habe wurde mir Mauersand empfohlen... Ist das der gleiche Sand nur mit anderer Bezeichnung? Über die Suchfunktion konnte ich leider nix finden...
> 
> ...



Hallo
Ich kenne diese Bezeichnung auch nicht, kann es sein das es in anderen Regionen eventuell ungewaschener Perlkies (ca. 4-10 mm) genannt wird?
Ein Bild könnte bestimmt aufklären.

Danke Gruß Werner


----------



## Baitman (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hi!

Ja, aber woher soll ich ein Bild nehmen? 

Die Grube ist 20 km von mir entfernt und ein Bild reinzusetzen ist für mich z. Zt. noch ein Drama... Siehe "Landschaftsgärtner..." Fred...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Olli.P (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hi,

ich kenne beides nur als ein und dasselbe.................. 


Hab schließlich mal Steinversetzungstechniker gelernt...........


----------



## jochen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hallo,

ich denke mal der Begriff ändert sich von Region zu Region,

bei uns im Frankenwald nennt sich der Verlegesand,

gelber oder Schmiersand,
wichtig ist dieser Sand hat einen relativ hohen Lehmanteil,

sehr oft wird der Sand auch in unserer Region zum Verlegen (vielleicht daher der Name Verlegesand... )von Haupt und Hausanschlußleitungen vom Kanal und Wasserleitungen verwendet.

Dieser Sand ist allerdings bei den Maurern eher verpöhnt er soll regelrecht im Mauerwerk _faulen._


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hallo,

dann melde ich mich jetzt auch noch zu Wort.
Wir haben gestern ne 5to Ladung Maurer- bzw. Putzsand bekommen.
Die Reste der vorherigen Fuhre hat jetzt Hotte zum Wälzen.  
Schön gelb isser... also denke ich auch, dass da Lehm drin ist. 
Direkt daneben liegt Estrichsand, der eher nur zartgelb/gräulich ist....

Ich könnte ja mal ein kleines Experiment starten - aber mir fehlt eigentlich etwas die Zeit dafür.


----------



## jochen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hi Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte ja mal ein kleines Experiment starten



mach es bitte,


  

 vielleicht bringt ja dein Experiment, endlich Licht in´s Dunkle dieses vielbeschriebenen Themas...:beeten:


----------



## Olli.P (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hi,



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schließlich mal Steinversetzungstechniker gelernt...........



Iss allerdings schon 20 Jahre her, also wir haben immer mit unserem Mauersand auch das Pflaster, Bürgersteigplatten u.s.w. verlegt.......

Vielleicht hat sich da ja in den 20 Jahren doch so einiges geändert.................


----------



## jochen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hi Olli,

jenes ist ja genau das Thema,

den Sand den du meinst ist bei uns der gewaschene Mainsand, wird zum Mauern etc., etc. genommen.

Dieser Sand hat keinen Lehmanteil.

Diesen Sand habe ich für meinen mit Fische besetzten Teich genommen, bin in großen und ganzen damit zufrieden, naja die Sumpfzone mickert noch, ist aber erst im Spätsommer 2006 bepflanzt worden.

Ist aber nicht der vielzitierte Verlegesand.



> Vielleicht hat sich da ja in den 20 Jahren doch so einiges geändert.................



keine Angst, bist schon noch aktuell...


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

N'abend zusammen,

also wenn ich jetzt noch anfange, flache kleine Löcher/Teiche auszuheben um da Folie einzulegen, dann erklärt mich Joachim sicher für vollkommen :crazy: 
Spätestens nächste Woche geht die Ernte los.. von der Diplomarbeit mal ganz zu schweigen.  


Aber soweit mir bekannt, hat Sven in Leipzig noch so nen ollen Miniteich hinter der Gartenlaube liegen.  
Und ich hab jeweils einen ganzen und einen leicht defekten in der Scheune stehen.  Aber die Pflanzzonen sind keine 15cm breit.  
Müßte mal testen, ob die ohne eingraben überhaupt stabil genug bleiben.... 
Ansonsten bleiben nur noch die erbettelten Zinkwannen von Schwiegerma. :

"Schatz, ich bin dann nochmal kurz draußen...."


----------



## sabine71 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Anbei ein Bild, wie bei uns Schmiersand aussieht (Ruhrpott)  

Foto 

Je nach Sandgrube kann die Farbe etwas variieren ¿ (Ironie) . Ich hatte mir verschiedene Proben Sand in unserer Baustoffhandlung geholt und in ein etwas größeres Glas mit Wasser gegeben, die ganze Brühe habe ich dann 1-2 Wochen stehen lassen und das was sich am besten abgesetzt hatte, haben wir jetzt im Teich. 


Grüße aus Mülheim : 

Sabine


----------



## Conny (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hallo,
hier wird ja hochwissentschaftlich gearbeitet.  
Bei uns sah der Verlegesand auch eher gräulich aus. Da ich nicht systematisch vorgegangen bin, stehen die Pflanzen entweder im Sand (rötlich) oder Verlegesand oder einfach zwischen Steinen. Es gibt noch keine eindeutigen Ergebnisse.
Der Teich ist aber auch noch jung!


----------



## Sternthaler13 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hallo allerseits,

um noch eine weitere Begrifflichkeit zu ergänzen: Bei uns hier nennt man Verlegesand "U-Sand"


----------



## sabine71 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Wir haben mit unserem Teichausbau begonnen und in den unteren Schichten ist Sand. 
Ich habe den mal in ein Glas gepackt und dann Wasser drauf.

Könnte das der richtige Sand mit Lehmanteil sein ? 


Foto Foto 
Foto


----------



## patty4 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hallöle!

Das unendliche Sandthema habe ich in den letzten zwei Wochen für meinen eigenen Teich durchgekaut... und dabei alle renomierten Sand- und Kieslieferanten in und um Stuttgart genervt.....

In unserer Gegend ist Mauersand rot oder gelb aus gemahlenem Sandstein! Und sämtliche Sand - und Kieslieferanten reagierten äußerst pikiert auf die Frage, ob da Lehm enthalten ist.

Pauschale Antwort: "Selbstverständlich nicht! - Das müssen wir manchen Kunden sogar garantieren !!! ( dass da kein Lehm drin ist)."

Weitere Erkenntnis: Lehm soll wohl nur in trocken abgebautem Sand enthalten sein, weil Flusssand aus Nassbaggerung ja schon beim Abbau den meisten Lehm verliert ( also ist auch der ungewaschene Flusssand aus Nassabbau nicht unbedingt die gesuchte Lösung).

Fazit: Es kommt nicht nur auf den Namen des Sandes an - die Namen variieren regional sehr stark. Besser nachfragen wie sich der Sand zusammensetzt, wo er herkommt, wie er abgebaut und aufbereitet wird.

Ich habe mir meinen Sand jetzt von einem ERde Lieferanten mischenlassen - und bin mir noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob das eine gute Lösung ist.

Tschüß
Patty


----------



## Baitman (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hi!

Habe nochmal bei einer recht großen Sandgrube in der nähe von Frankfurt angerufen weil sie verschiedene Sandsorten anbieten:

Feinsand (Mainsand) 0 - 1 mm   
 Füll- und Abdecksand 0 - 1 mm  
  Mauersand           
 Spielsand (doppelt gewaschen) 

Der Füll- und Abdecksand enthält keinen Lehm und ist  gewaschen bzw. zertifiziert. Der Mauersand ist ungewaschen und enthält Lehm. Beim verarbeiten "schmiert" er, weshalb er auch Schmiersand genannt wird.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## patty4 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hallo Steffen!

Also das mit dem Lehm in dem Sand...

Wie gesagt, ich habe es mir extra mischen lassen..... aber das trübt das Wasser schon recht lange.

Freitag haben wir befüllt - Sichtweite heute ( Montag abend) ca. 30 - 40 cm tief... Ich will jetzt ja nicht meckern, das braucht halt seine Zeit, aber wenn man jetzt noch irgendwelche Fischlein hat, die ein bischen ( oder stärker) im Sand rumbuddeln - dann wird die Wassertrübung wohl dauerhaft sein.

Oder ist das jetzt ein Trugschluß ?  

Grüße
Patricia


----------



## sabine71 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Heute sieht die Probe schon sehr gut aus 

 


Ich denke wir werden den Sand nehmen und mit dem jetzigen noch mischen. 

@patty: ich denke das sich das mit den Wassertrübungen gibt. Ein Teil der Schwebstoffe wird zwar immer wieder hochgebuddelt werden, senkt sich dann aber immer wieder (ist im Aquarium bei gründelnden Fischen ähnlich)


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hallo Sabine,

ich hatte für ein kleines Experiment unseren Maurersand in eine flache Schlae gefüllt und da drauf Wasser gegeben + Pflänzchen (Sumpfvergißmeinnicht) eingesetzt.
Auch bei mir sah das Wasser erst so trüb aus. Wenn man nicht mehr drin herum wühlt, bleibt alles klar. Das Wachstum erscheint im Maurersand ein klein wenig besser als im Estrichsand. Aber das kann nach so kurzer Zeit auch täuschen.
Wenn Ihr aber "Karpfen" an das Substrat heranlassen wollt, würde ich schon überlegen, ob ich es mit Kies abdecke oder gar nur einfachen Sand ohne Lehm-/Feinanteil verwenden. :?


----------



## karsten. (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*



			
				patty4 schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> Freitag haben wir befüllt - Sichtweite heute ( Montag abend) ca. 30 - 40 cm tief... Ich will jetzt ja nicht meckern, das braucht halt seine Zeit, aber wenn man jetzt noch irgendwelche Fischlein hat, die ein bischen ( oder stärker) im Sand rumbuddeln - dann wird die Wassertrübung wohl dauerhaft sein.
> 
> Oder ist das jetzt ein Trugschluß ?
> .....



ja,a

ich habe mit Lehm"milch" schon erfolgreich Algenblüten "niedergeschlagen"

den ausgefallenen Löß-Lehm hat nie jemand wieder entfernt 

und ...
mit meinem Wasser bin ich ganz zufrieden

alles keine Bange !

das ist ok. und vergeht  


mfG


----------



## patty4 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ja,a
> 
> ich habe mit Lehm"milch" schon erfolgreich Algenblüten "niedergeschlagen"
> 
> ...



Hallo Karsten !

Vielleicht funktioniert das ja auch umgekehrt - und die bei den höheren Temperaturen nächste Woche zu erwartende Algenblüte fällt die Schwebstoffe aus....

So lange, wie das aber bisher zum Absetzen braucht vermute ich fast, dass da auch ein Tonanteil drin war...

Hier schaut mal ein Bild:
Sumpfiris im lehmigen Schlammloch..... heul  - das soll mein schöner neuer Teich sein ???? ).

Grüße
Patricia


----------



## sabine71 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr aber "Karpfen" an das Substrat heranlassen wollt, würde ich schon überlegen, ob ich es mit Kies abdecke oder gar nur einfachen Sand ohne Lehm-/Feinanteil verwenden. :?



Da wir bis jetzt 3 von den netten bunten "Karpfen" haben werde ich den neuen Sand mit dem jetzigen Substrat (Feiner Kies/Sand) mischen und nur an ein paar ausgewählten Stellen einbringen. ansonsten hätten wir wohl immer "nebel" im Wasser


----------



## stepp64 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Bei mir sah das Wasser ca. 4 Wochen so aus. Eigentlich wurde es erst nach der Inbetriebnahme meines Filters glasklar. Vor dessen Inbetriebnahme konnte ich max. 50cm ins Wasser schauen. Jetzt sehe ich meinen Teicboden (ca. 1,10m) noch deutlich. In der Trübung waren allerdings auch Algen. Das Wasser hatte mehr so eine bräunlich/grüne Färbung. Hast du denn erst den Sand ausgelegt und dann das Wasser eingelassen oder umgekehrt?

Ich würde einfach mal weiter abwarten. Das hat man mir hier auch immer empfohlen, weil ich nach so vielen Tagen immer ungeduldiger wurde. Aber scheinbar haben alle Recht mit diesem Tip 

Schönen Tag noch
Sven


----------



## patty4 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hallo!

Ich habe das Gefühl,so langsam wird es besser.... Sichtweite von 50 cm könnte hinkommen...

Wir haben den Großteil des Sandes zuerst reingetan - so war er viel einfacher zu verteilen....

Na ja, warten wir halt einfach weiter ab.... ( ach ja : Filter haben wir nicht - allerdings auch keine Fische...)

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Annett (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hallo zusammen,


wie auf Seite 1 geschrieben, hatte ich ja einen klitze kleinen Versuch mit Maurer- und Estrichsand angelegt. Die Pflanzen waren zum Zeitpunkt des Pflanzens halbwegs gleich groß. 
Hier das Ergebnis:
 
Links Maurersand, rechts Estrichsand.
Das Substrat ist ungefähr gleich hoch und Wasser wurde bei Bedarf immer aus ein und derselben Gießkanne aufgefüllt. Die Spatzen haben hoffentlich gleichmäßig "gesoffen" und ihre Hinterlassenschaften in den Schalen verteilt.  
Von der Farbe her würden mir die rechten Pflanzen gefallen. Vom Wachstum her eher die links. Was sagt Ihr?

Der untere Teil der Schalen sieht so erst seit gestern aus.... mal sehen, ob sie keimen und wieviel - wo. 
Ist __ Iris pseudacorus eigentlich Licht- oder Dunkelkeimer?  Tendiere zu ersterem....


----------



## MeneMeiner (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hier das Ergebnis:



Vielen Dank für diese Mitteilung. Das Ist ein anschauliches und für mich eindeutiges Resultat. Ich habe wieder etwas dazu gelernt, denn Bilder sagen meist wirklich mehr als 1.000 Worte.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kolja (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

@All

Ich komme aus Lüdenscheid/Sauerland (nicht gerade bekannt für Sandgruben, eher für Schotter) Kommt jemand auch hier irgendwo aus der Nähe und hat schon mal dieses Lehm-Sandgemisch gekauft? Würde mich über eine Bezugsquelle freuen.


----------



## w-cl203 (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hi Andrea, auch ich habe mich auf die Suche nach diesem berüchtigten Sand-/Lehmgemisch hier in Wuppertal gemacht und mußte feststellten, daß dies seit ca. 15 Jahren in unserer Gegend nicht mehr hergestellt wird. Also  habe ich mir Lehm aus einer Grube besorgt, denn Putz-Lehm ist für unsere Zwecke etwas zu teuer. Jetzt habe ich noch einen Haufen, die Aussage ist natürlich relativ, hier  liegen, ich schätze mal so 2 Speißkübel à 50l, oder etwas 150kg und würde diesen gerne abgeben, denn unser Teich ist fertig und  ich brauche es nicht mehr. OK Sand hatte ich noch vorrätig, der jetzt alle ist. Lüdenscheid ist ja nun nicht soooo weit weg, also wenn Du magst .... Kannst holen.


----------



## Annett (19. März 2009)

*AW: Verlegesand=Mauersand?*

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem ich den Versuch letztes WE für meine Tomatenanzucht fast schon vernichten wollte, hier mal wieder ein Update nach weiteren 1,5 Jahren:
 
Für mich ist kein Unterschied zwischen beiden Substraten mehr festzustellen (ich hatte immer mal Pflanzen für die Miniteiche entnommen ). 
Die Pflanzen im Teich sehen allerdings um einiges besser aus. Diese haben aber eben auch mehr Platz und vor allem mehr Sonne. Die Schalen waren diesen Winter wieder komplett durchgefroren.... 

Die Sumpfschwertliliensamen sind in beiden Substraten gekeimt und wurden bereits in den Teich entlassen. 
Noch umherschwimmende Samen sind vermutlich nicht mehr keimfähig, aber ich werde abwarten.


----------

